

AskYC: YC Result Tracker - khangtoh

How about an unofficial poll of who submitted and who got the OK.<p>Would be interesting to see how many people submitted and how many was invited? Submitters, please post your results here in this thread.
======
dfranke
YC has stated several times that they aren't releasing their statistics from
now on because they don't want to get into a numbers war with competitors.
They've released them for every past cycle; GIYF.

It seems to be a good rule-of-thumb that 10% of applicants will get
interviews, and 50% of those interviewed will get funding. I assume that the
number of companies funded will still be disclosed (or at least, it will be
hard to keep secret), so you can work backward from there.

------
dcurtis
Do you think it's a good idea for people to publicly announce their
failure/success, when their comments are connected to their usernames?

Personally, I would rather keep that kind of information private. This isn't a
radio station contest.

------
rkabir
On the other hand, I'd love to network with people who've applied at all in
the area, whether they get accepted or not...

Anyone interested in a meet up? :)

~~~
jdavid
We are in Milwaukee, WI

We would be happy to meet anyone in a couple hundred mile range.

------
khangtoh
right.. sorry maybe this should be rephrased as unofficial poll from the
submitters.

